# Is it possible to deactivate a steam cd-key?



## Xeqtr

Ia it possible (if so how) to deactivate a cd-key that was used for steam so the cd key can be used again?


----------



## Cleric7x9

i tried to do that (my friend beat hl2 ep2 and wanted to give it to me) so i emailed steam support and they said there is no way to do it


----------

